# Plex Application Hanging



## chuck.patterson. (Oct 12, 2015)

My Plex application is hanging on my Tivo Bolt. I get the Plex logo but it will not launch. My Bolt has been modified to use an external 6 TB drive and everything else works normal including other apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime. My Plex server is in my home and other devices have no issues launching Plex but only the Tivo Bolt. I tried resetting my Bolt and that seemed to fix the problem but on the second attempt the problem resurfaced. Any advice?


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

chuck.patterson. said:


> My Plex application is hanging on my Tivo Bolt. I get the Plex logo but it will not launch. My Bolt has been modified to use an external 6 TB drive and everything else works normal including other apps like Netflix and Amazon Prime. My Plex server is in my home and other devices have no issues launching Plex but only the Tivo Bolt. I tried resetting my Bolt and that seemed to fix the problem but on the second attempt the problem resurfaced. Any advice?


same here. has not worked in weeks. have to use Plex app on Fire TV.


----------



## mcmnky (Nov 20, 2008)

I had the same issue, hanging with the Plex logo on a black screen. Rolling back my plex server to 1.18.4.2171 (from 1.19) and rebooting the Bolt fixed the problem. Rebooting alone did not.


----------



## dellybelly (Jan 26, 2015)

Just went to version 1.20.1.3252 beta of Plex server on my qnap and Plex now seems to work now as my 6 year old discovered.

We've been using the vizio apps for everything since our netflix and Plex issues but Plex at least works again.


----------



## JohnRM (Jan 28, 2018)

I thought this had been fixed, but it just happened again.


----------



## dellybelly (Jan 26, 2015)

JohnRM said:


> I thought this had been fixed, but it just happened again.


Yea; It's broke again on mine too. Now that I think of it shouldn't really have much to do with my server really so probably dumb luck last time. I try maybe once a week to see if somethings changed but not good to have to keep pulling the plug when it freezes up so I'm just sticking to the Vizio apps for the time being.


----------

